# Looking for opinion about Fracino, Contempo CON2E



## Ksiendzu (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm new tenant of the pub, with some old instant coffee machine,tragic. Looking for purchase Fracino Contempo CON2E to add proper coffee to the pub offer.

If you can share your opinion both about Fracino machines and Contempo CON2E I'll be grateful.

Is Fracino good enough to provide good coffee for my customers or should I look for something different?

My target is not 'just' coffee, I need PRO coffee in my pub. I've choose Fracino because of price offer (new £2000) and service provided by my supplier. Service is for me biggest factor.

Thanks for help.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I have used a 2 group Contempo semi auto dual fuel machine for the last 9 years on my coffee van and it is still going strong! It makes fabulous coffee and is super reliable. Also Fracino are UK based, parts are easy to get and their after sales service is top notch! Can't recommend one highly enough!! Is the price they have offered for the CON2E including VAT and delivery? if it is, it is a very good price! Where are you based? Andy


----------



## coffee-tec (Mar 16, 2018)

Good machine, easy to service, compact in size. Built in UK so easy to source parts etc. Recommended.


----------

